# Hi All!



## Mattyw (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all, 

Just wanted to say hi to everyone as I'm a new member!
My partner and I have been together for almost 10 years now and we have decided to take the next step and become parents! So if anyone wants to say hi or you have any experiences/info to pass on please get in contact! 
We are currently finding out as much as we can before we start a search for a traditional surrogate.
Hope to speak to some of u soon!

Matt


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Matt

I just wanted to wish you and your partner the very best of luck with your surrogacy journey.

Do also do your homework and get to grips with the legal side, including the process for a parental order after your baby's birth, so you are geared up on that front too. There's plenty of free information about this on my practice's website www.porterdodsonfertility.com

Louisa


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi matt!

Good luck with your exciting new journey x


----------



## Mattyw (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks guys much appreciated!


----------

